# Sin conexion a internet [Resuelto]

## piska

Lo siento... he estado buscando por aqui y por google y no consigo activar la conexion a internet, tengo un Router Speedtouch 510 con WanadooADSL targeta Ethernet Realtek, no consigo que me detecte internet.

Los procesos eth0 estan correctos, pero al abrir el Konqueror y poner alguna pagina no me lo detecta.

Ni pasando el adsl-setup,...

Mi /etc/conf.d/net es el siguiente:

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd="..."

alias_eth0="192.168.0.3"

broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255"

netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"Last edited by piska on Thu Jun 30, 2005 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tanisete

Si has actualizado al nuevo baselayout, la forma de configuracion ha cambiado. Mira el archivo /etc/conf.d/net.example para mas detalles. 

Mira a ver si eso te ayuda.

Un saludo!!

----------

## piska

* Bringing eth1 up (207.170.82.202)...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth1: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth1: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

----------

## Tanisete

Por los datos que has enseñado, el script de la red esta intentando levantar eth1, mientras que tu tienes configurado eth0. Ayudate de ifconfig para conocer que interfaces tienes abiertos (verifica que eth0 existe), y luego intenta hacer "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start". Si ya tienes levantado eth0, y es esta interfaz la que te conecta al router (como parece por la config), intenta hacer un ping a la ip interna de tu router (para verificar que tienes red interna al menos, y que no es de configuracion).

Un saludo!!

----------

## piska

eth0 esta todo correcto y el ping ha sido enviado correctamemnte, no se q puede fallar, eth1 no tiene nada que ver?

----------

## piska

parece que si pongo en la consola

dhcpcd eth0 

ya coje conexion a internet, hay algun comando que me permita que se ejecute "dhcpcd eth0" al inicio?

----------

## Stolz

El mensaje "SIOCSIFADDR: No such device " tiene pinta de ser porque no esta cargado el modulo de la tarjeta de red.

Para ejecutar comandos al inciair, lo puedes añadir en /etc/conf.d/local.start pero la forma mas correcta seria añadiendo el demonio dhcp al inicio con el comando rc-update. Para saber como gestionar los demonios y los scripts de inicio consulta http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## focahclero

 *piska wrote:*   

> hay algun comando que me permita que se ejecute "dhcpcd eth0" al inicio?

 

Si tienes bien configurado /etc/conf.d/net no tienes por qué ejecutar nada relativo a dhcp.

Con tener

iface_eth0="dhcp" 

y haber añadido el servicio net.eth0 (parece que es tu caso) al inicio es suficiente.

En cualquier caso, en este apartado del manual de instalación lo tienes mejor explicado http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

Saludos

----------

## piska

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> El mensaje "SIOCSIFADDR: No such device " tiene pinta de ser porque no esta cargado el modulo de la tarjeta de red.
> 
> Para ejecutar comandos al inciair, lo puedes añadir en /etc/conf.d/local.start pero la forma mas correcta seria añadiendo el demonio dhcp al inicio con el comando rc-update. Para saber como gestionar los demonios y los scripts de inicio consulta http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz

 

Perfecto ya se activa nada mas inciar.

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda ^^!

----------

